# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Koperspiraaltje & de pil (claudia 35)

## Obo

Hoi

Ik heb 2 jaar geleden een koperspiraaltje laten plaatsen & binnenkort start ik met de pil (claudia 35), ik zou graag mijn koperspiraaltje behouden om zwangerschap te vermijden maar ik ben genoodzaakt claudia 35 te nemen omdat ik erg last heb van acne. Zou het schadelijk zijn of de kans op latere zwangerschap verkleinen als ik deze twee anticonceptiemiddelen samen gebruik? Hopelijk weet iemand raad!

Groetjes obo.

----------


## ikke64

Je vraag kan ik niet beantwoorden. Wel weet ik dat de diana 35, waar het waarschijnlijk over gaat. Niet meer zo goed werkt tegen acne als in het verleden. (waarschijnlijk is de samenstelling veranderd). Als dat alleen de reden is om de pil te gaan slikken lijkt het me geen goede beslissing.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Obo

Mijn dokter heeft mij die pil voorgeschreven met de woorden: "claudia is de beste tegen acne", ik zal het sowieso eens uitproberen want ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd, tevergeefs..
Toch bedankt voor de raad ( ;

----------


## ikke64

Heel veel succes er mee. Ik weet van mijn dochter hoe vervelend acne kan zijn.

----------

